# sleeping without any clothes on/naked



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I've done it before and always felt great through-out the night, caressing myself, and waking up in the morning feeling so good at the sight of my naked body before my innocent morning thoughts. I just woke up this morning naked and I felt so sexy, I'm gonna keep sleeping this way, it's very healthy.

You guys have any experience of yourselves sleeping naked and feeling great? If you have current boyfriends/girlfriends I'm sure you'll feel great too.


----------



## akiko senpai (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm one of those people who is always freezing... so it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I keep it at 58 degrees in the house. Naked ain't an option.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> I've done it before and always felt great through-out the night, caressing myself, and waking up in the morning feeling so good at the sight of my naked body before my innocent morning thoughts. I just woke up this morning naked and I felt so sexy, I'm gonna keep sleeping this way, it's very healthy.
> 
> You guys have any experience of yourselves sleeping naked and feeling great? If you have current boyfriends/girlfriends I'm sure you'll feel great too.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean. Also sleeping on my stomach while naked feels really good. Usually I sleep in my clothes though thats why it feels so special during those times when I don't.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Sleeping naked too, feels much more comfortable that way.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I feel I am on morally iffy ground if I sleep in anything less than trousers shirt and tie.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to, now I just sleep shirtless. Gets kinda cold too.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> I feel I am on morally iffy ground if I sleep in anything less than trousers shirt and tie.


Pair of brogues ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I prefer to sleep in my boxers with a short sleeve shirt. I feel weird and uncomfortable sleeping naked. I also like to be covered really well with blankets and comforters even if it is warm out. End up having a fan. I know that it is wasteful but I use it to block out noise too. Used to use ear plugs every night for a long time, but they seemed to mess up my ears and it took awhile for me to recover.

I do sleep naked or shirtless sometimes if I'm washing all my clothes. If I have the choice of going shirtless or without boxers, strangely I prefer going without boxers. Just feel cold or weird without a shirt.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no. i feel better w/ some clothes on.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> Pair of brogues ?


Not always. If you aren't living on the edge you are taking up too much space. Life is an adventure book and you are the author.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

!!!! @SwtSurrender sleeping nude is the 100% best way. I've been going to bed that way for about 4 years now. it waayyy more comfortable. you dont get too hot. you don't have clothes riding up your leg or body and getting tangled around. you don't have to take off stupid p jays to then put other clothes back on.

it takes getting used to though. years ago sleeping nude made me so horny I couldn't sleep unless I put boxers back on LOL. but now its normal to sleep nude and I think nothing of it at all.

if I tried to sleep with anything on now, it makes me feel like wrapped up in millions of layers of cotton wool and its uncomfortable and crappy


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

I sleep naked. So comfortable that way. But I still get hot in the night. It may be to do with my goose feather duvet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is turning too hot for SAS :lol

I sleep in summer pajamas, even in winter. My bed would get nastified.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I sleep in an over sized t-shirt and boxers.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I agree. This is really my favorite way to sleep. It just feels so natural and peaceful. Although I have to admit I have this new pair of fluffy, winter pajamas and my god they are so comfortable. Best pajamas ever.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't sleep naked, its against my religion.


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

No, I don't want to wake up as an ice block


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually wear shorts/underwear. Naked always felt odd.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

i sleep in the forest with my clothes on


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've always slept naked.

How many pairs of PJ do I own: ZERO. I simply can't wrap my head around needing PJs, a costume for bed? It's simply incomprehensible.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I don't wear underwear to be either.

How many pairs of underwear do I own: ZERO. Haven't worn that useless garment in the last 35 years.

No somebody is going to tell me "underwear keeps your pants clean" and I'm going to ask "from what?"

America needs to embrace the bidet (as most of the civilized world not living in mud huts has). Then they can have proper anal hygiene and no need for a garment the purpose of which is to take the "skid marks" that would otherwise end up in your jeans.

Now moist wipes are common, though they are a pathetic alternative to a bidet. I take anal hygiene seriously, unlike most of America, which is literally the unwashed masses.

Do you know how I define the term "rich"? If you you have bidet in your bathroom (and you're not so ignorant to think it a drinking fountain) then you are truly rich. Lacking a bidet (which I want so much), I am POOR.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Won't the sheets/blankets get stinky quickly if you do that? Smell from your butt and crotch will get on them.

One of my exes didn't wear underwear and .....god his shorts and jeans would smell very quickly. You have to wash your pants after every wearing if you don't wear underpants. He did not.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

I have sensory overload issues and I hate feeling most fabric on my skin. I usually sleep in just my underwear or completely naked. Once I started I couldn't go back to wearing clothes at night. Even now home alone I feel a lot better mentally without the feel of fabric on my skin.


----------



## CillianJR (Jan 25, 2017)

Not a good idea in winter!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> I agree. This is really my favorite way to sleep. It just feels so natural and peaceful.


 Pics or it didn't happen. 0


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Depends on my mood and the weather or whether i'm in a relationship. Love hunkering down under 3 blankets like a bear in the cold.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nah, I prefer to be somewhat prepared if something goes down in the night. I sleep in pajama pants and usually a shirt. Also with my contacts in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Always naked, most comfortable and easier access for the gf


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Always naked, most comfortable and easier access for the gf


Oh baby.... :O :blush :wink :wink2: :yes :int :lol


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Last time I slept naked it really brought on some major sickness of cold or flu or as Romanians say it, "te trage curentul mai!" So make sure you have the heat in the house at least up to 80 degrees and have some sort of blanket to snug up in, then we are talking! Other than that you can enjoy sleeping naked in the summers only, omg I know I will.
But last night, I was very horny, and then I rubbed myself off so much that I just fell asleep so much deeper. I just didn't have the energy anymore to dress myself back up, but good thing I have a warm blankie!!!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I love sleeping naked. In the summer I am completely nude even throughout the day. I just lie on the couch and have a fan blow on me. But it just seems very unnatural to sleep with clothes on; doesn't really makes sense. It is so much more comfortable being naked.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Thinking back, I slept nakie with my ex-wife for most of the first part of our marriage. That changed when we had kids oc. At one point we had newborn twins, and a two year old. So we took turns getting up, a lot of the time both of us would be up at the same time in the middle of the night when they were younger. We had to get up so often during the night it just made sense to have pajamas on, or something on. That pretty much took care of that, no more sleeping naked, and then it went on for a lot longer than you might think because they liked to crawl into bed with us when they got older. I'm divorced and live alone now and I usually sleep naked, except for when I'm cold, then it's boxers or briefs and a t-shirt. The last gf I had, that used to sleep over at my apartment a few times a week, would go to bed in her panties and t-shirt. But I eventually convinced her it was more comfortable to be naked  I showed her the way.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I usually only wear underwear. I find I am much more comfortable if I don't wear anything in bed.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

It's too uncomfortable, too much friction on the crotch area as i usually sleep on my front.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Now moist wipes are common, though they are a pathetic alternative to a bidet. I take anal hygiene seriously, unlike most of America, which is literally the unwashed masses.


i agree, i cannot understand why people think paper is enough... it isnt. it has to be washed after paper... then properly dried...



komorikun said:


> Won't the sheets/blankets get stinky quickly if you do that? Smell from your butt and crotch will get on them.


emm... no. Unless you don't wash, i'm sure going to bed clean prevents this. After all, you're not in bed for as much time as much as you have clothes on.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Sounds good but you really have to have good sheets and no kids or pets to make it work.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Sleeping naked doesn't feel good to me. I prefer sleeping in a comfortable t-shirt and shorts.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know about all the caressing and sexy part.... I just like feeling the materials of my blankets and not being restricted by anything. I randomly change the type of blanket I want to sleep with just out of texture preference and usually I have queen size blankets just for myself so I can have as little restriction or wrapped up as I want. I don't produce body heat well when not active so no amount of clothes or blanket works in winter. I have to have an electric blanket. Otherwise there is no heat to keep in so clothes are mostly useless as extra warmth. They just block my sources of heat instead.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

KILOBRAVO said:


> emm... no. Unless you don't wash, i'm sure going to bed clean prevents this. After all, you're not in bed for as much time as much as you have clothes on.


Maybe if you take a shower before going to bed it would be okay. If you only shower in the morning, then your bed will get stinky (smell like used underwear) very quickly.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have lots of sensory issues with fabric and the seams in clothing (even if a blanket drapes over me in the wrong way, it bothers me), so it's much more comfortable for me to sleep naked. I don't feel sexy or anything though, _definitely_ not. ops :lol

ETA:



kageri said:


> Otherwise there is no heat to keep in so clothes are mostly useless as extra warmth. They just block my sources of heat instead.


! I have this issue with socks and gloves. They seem to keep my extremities cold rather than warm them up. Interesting, I'd figured it was just me.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like you're trying to seduce the virgins on here. I'm not falling for it.

But I've never slept naked, really. Maybe once when I got super smashed (as in drunk). But I didn't really notice or think about it. Will try consciously going to bed naked tonight and seeing the difference, if there is one.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

When I'm with family - as I usually am - boxers, shorts, tshirt. When I'm alone - boxers. With a woman - nothing.

The reason why I usually wear so much is I've had few "Get out of bed we need you right now!" moments. Probably not more than one or two a year. I just don't like the idea of rushing to a family emergency with my junk on display.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

SwtSurrender said:


> Last time I slept naked it really brought on some major sickness of cold or flu or as Romanians say it, "te trage curentul mai!" So make sure you have the heat in the house at least up to 80 degrees and have some sort of blanket to snug up in, then we are talking! Other than that you can enjoy sleeping naked in the summers only, omg I know I will.
> But last night, I was very horny, and then I rubbed myself off so much that I just fell asleep so much deeper. I just didn't have the energy anymore to dress myself back up, but good thing I have a warm blankie!!!


My house isn't 80 in the summer. Heck you'll be lucky if it's over 75F. Go sleep with the snakes and fish if you want heat. It's the only room I keep warm. In my old farmhouse in Iowa 80 isn't even possible in winter. You'd go broke or your furnace would just have a heart attack and good luck keeping warm then. We use a few space heaters in places that don't heat particularly well to not freeze our butts off using the toilet or getting food (I refuse to open the freezer). They did not put in a heat duct when they remodeled the kitchen. Just an air return to pull from other rooms. It was less than 60F in there before I dragged out the space heaters for the winter. My husband killed one already while trying to keep the bathroom a sauna with the door open. The thing smells and it has the emergency problem light on so you can't turn it that high. "but it's cold" "but it won't heat any higher because it just overheats and shuts off so you are doing nothing but killing it" Logic failed. I found it turned up with cardboard against it and the emergency light on the last time I turned it down before it died. I told him if he touches the backup space heater I am taking away bathroom heat for the winter. So far the dials have not moved. Maybe it's those times I carried through with threats like all dirty socks not in the laundry basket get thrown in the garbage when I'm cleaning. :b


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I cannot sleep naked. I am too sensitive to the cold. Even the coolness of the fabric of my bed sheets and covers will get to me. So I always need to sleep with clothes on. Usually loose thin clothing.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Maybe if you take a shower before going to bed it would be okay. If you only shower in the morning, then your bed will get stinky (smell like used underwear) very quickly.


this is why I have no idea why people wash early in the morning... then they have allllll day to get sweaty and bacteria-y then go to bed sweaty. plus that takes time if you have rush out.

wash mid evening and you go to bed clean. sleep naked an you don't sweat and your still fresh for the day ahead.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> this is why I have no idea why people wash early in the morning... then they have allllll day to get sweaty and bacteria-y then go to bed sweaty. plus that takes time if you have rush out.
> 
> wash mid evening and you go to bed clean. sleep naked an you don't sweat and your still fresh for the day ahead.


its because it wakes me up in the morning. and gets rid of additional sweat from overnight (and not gonna get up and shower after sex).

i sleep naked usually. mostly because i hate being too hot. it is the worst thing ever. cold is ok.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I hate morning showers. I just feel so cold and miserable getting wet no matter the temp of the water. It makes me feel horrible if I can even force myself to do it. Often I have to start with submerging in a bath of warm water and then rinsing myself off in the shower. I have to be awake for a few hours and preferably warm before a shower feels good. Most of mine are late afternoon-early evening since I don't work. After I've spent at least part of the day doing things or particularly after heavy activity and I want to go rest.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I normally sleep in a fairly cool room with a thin fleecey blanket and prefer sleeping in a pair of thin sleep pants and a hoodie. If I get warm, I take the hoodie off. I've tried the...uh...naked thing, but yeah. Not for me. I normally shower morning and evening whenever possible, though the morning one is more to wake up than anything.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

O......K......... :haha It should work, give yourself enough pron/visual stimulation, unless you're taking an SSRI...? It used to take me more time on prozac so then I just tried and tried and finally got one and then I was exhausted. But these days I can get like 5 and still keep going and then I get exhausted. :int


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

SwtSurrender said:


> SFC01 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually slap it about a bit, if no response, I give up for the night and try again in the morning, and if that doesn't make you horny, I dont know what will
> ...


Wow you must have a high libido. I'm kinda glad mine is almost non existant now otherwise I'd be one very frustrated guy


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

nbar said:


> Wow you must have a high libido. I'm kinda glad mine is almost non existant now otherwise I'd be one very frustrated guy


YES! I think so.... But, y'know, I have to rub myself cuz I feel better. I understand that some girls feel better to have casual sex instead, but that's not me, not for now. Maybe sometime in my future I will change my mind!!! :grin2: What's wrong with your libido darlin'?


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

SwtSurrender said:


> nbar said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you must have a high libido. I'm kinda glad mine is almost non existant now otherwise I'd be one very frustrated guy
> ...


I don't know if other guys on here are the same but I guess I've gotten so used to going without any attention from women that my libido has pretty much just gone away


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

nbar said:


> I don't know if other guys on here are the same but I guess I've gotten so used to going without any attention from women that my libido has pretty much just gone away


Oh, yes, understandable, you know I think actually I have normal libido but I am single and don't casual sex. So, I am becoming more like you guys now, I mean, you can't talk sheet about me that I have a high libido, I mean it's normal if I don't have sex to want it just as much as anyone else who gets it every night. K!!!!!!!?????? I know you still would be okay if you had sex every day too darlin'.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

nbar said:


> I don't know if other guys on here are the same but I guess I've gotten so used to going without any attention from women that my libido has pretty much just gone away


I have a very high libido and when i haven't used it in a while, or anticipate using it for a while since I'm so focused on my SA getting better, it kind of conveniently goes dormant. But if it's woken up and i'm not getting any it's basically torture until it goes dormant again. Basically while I'm dealing with my SA i pretend to be a nun lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

it sounds as if sleeping nude is a turn on for @SwtSurrender or this thread is, lol. as for me, sleeping nude is not a turn on anymore or anything sexual, but when you first start it it can be. and it used to be really annoying having a hard on that wont go away and you cant get to sleep unless you beat it or put some clothes back on, but after time that stops :lol

Nowadays, i sleep bare because its the normal way and most convenient and comfortable. going to bed with clothes on would make me feel like as if i was wrapped up in cotton wool and i'd get far to hot. its amazing having a mattress warming electric blanket to warm the bed before you go in, though. then you can be bare all year round. 

transitioning from nude to clothes, or clothes to nude, deffo takes a lot of time to adjust to it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I usually just wear a loose tank top and underwear. I sleep hot. I have 2 comforters. A light one and a heavy one. I switch between the two depending on the temperature.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@realisticandhopeful

HAHA same, a nun in a damn convent. But you can still date even if you do have SA, there's people out there who have worse things and they still do whatever they want. But, I understand, but you can still be there for someone because no one is fully 100% normal these days. But when you feel like you really have a grip of SA then you should go for it again. :squeeze 
Yeah, I also agree about the torture thing, alot of torture when I am ready and no one is there for me :cry but then when it goes dormant I feel better :haha


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, I could only get 3 last night :rofl


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm jealous of people who can sleep naked. I tried sleeping without a bra once and that ended up being uncomfortable because of my boobs flopping everywhere and being crushed by my arms. And I have to sleep with undies on, just in case spotting happens- I don't want that all over my bed sheets!
Closet I've been to sleeping naked is sleeping pants-less.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sometimes I sleep nude. But I have the same problem as @Kandice with my boobs so I often sleep naked except for a bra. One time in an old condo I used to live in, my landlord neglected to tell me they invited someone to look around the condo that morning (they were trying to sell it). So long story short I was sleeping naked and a man walks into my room so I screamed and freaked out and he apologized and ran out of the condo. It was pretty awkward to say the least.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, I have boob problems too, even with the bra they never stay put. So when I do sleep naked sometimes, without a bra, they're very free and not that bothersome as they would be in a bra. :haha You girls are funny.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

I sleep naked. I find that if I sleep with anything more than underwear on it feels stifling and uncomfortable, and I wake up feeling gross and sweaty. :|


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Won't the sheets/blankets get stinky quickly if you do that? Smell from your butt and crotch will get on them.


 :lol

I knew I could count on you to find exactly the right angle on this!

:lol


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I have a similar problem with my floppy boobs but since working out more, they are a bit more pert - downside is that I cant suck them anymore.
> 
> top on and pant less - thats even better, I'm just popping to the bathroom.


LMAO, I just came back from my crappy job, but this post made my day ahahaha


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone here prefer to not have clothes on in the house when alone? I mean not just in the bed for sleep. Like literally waking up naked and walking around nude.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*all day. Like Gollum - Sméagol*

no matter what the temperature

I hate getting dressed to leave to house. Any reason - who will I see?
in fear of not achieving a goal
going straight home

so many layers to unwrap after.

Too much torment of organising my clothing, pockets...stuff. 
wheels, not walking.

I hate getting back sweaty.

Humidity the prime index. bright Sun or pitch black night, precipitation, cold or hot

level of moisture is such a blessing to have it reported! shorts & t-shirt. or thick clothing - winter or summer. 90% in any season.

Home when icy cold..... no heating or clothes. Dumbbells 
to warm me up.

shower before sleep
or before going out
or waking

best shower is bike freezedry
sweating from gym, fast downhill in shorts-t-shirt at 0º
home sweatless


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, I find myself sleeping with my clothes on more often, maybe when the summer comes I will find myself sleeping naked more often.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> so I'm reading this on a phone just now. the whole page wasnt visible being a phone, you know?. I read the above. omg... thats a bit hot. Wow a woman who loves to suck her own natural floppy boobies?
> 
> then I scroll to the side and I see Gender:male and then you..... Mood.KIlled. :lol errr.....


I've tried that before tho, I only can lick them and bite, it's like super hard to suck them unless I want to risk popping those damn lymph nodes under my chin. Once I grab them with my teeth, I can totally suck on them hardcore. Wait, does this explanation make it seem like I have small b( o )( o )bs?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

I haven't been on this site in almost a year and Viola, man-boobies and hardcore self-sucking! I missed this place! Thank y'all for making my night with your candid comments  I'm not even sure the question anymore, is it "do you sleep naked?" My answer, and sorry for being such a prude, is no! Only boxer-briefs/no shirt. I'm surprised some of the men here sleep naked, it kind of freaks me out thinking about that. Only sleep naked when I have company, ya know, once every two years or so


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Beargrad said:


> I haven't been on this site in almost a year and Viola, man-boobies and hardcore self-sucking! I missed this place! Thank y'all for making my night with your candid comments  I'm not even sure the question anymore, is it "do you sleep naked?" My answer, and sorry for being such a prude, is no! Only boxer-briefs/no shirt. I'm surprised some of the men here sleep naked, it kind of freaks me out thinking about that. Only sleep naked when I have company, ya know, once every two years or so


Of course! Everyone loves to branch off the OP to similar topics and express blunt confessions for others' interest. I know you all love when women talk about themselves naked and sucking each other, similarly women love when men talk about themselves naked and sucking each other.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I've done it again. Last night I was deathly sleep deprived and I should have been asleep by 6, but went to sleep around 4 am. I didn't have any self control so I just took my clothes off and went to sleep in the nude. Strange things happen when you're sleep deprived, I was also veryhorny so I rubbed myself to sleep. Those masturbations are deadly as you're already out of control with your behavior but worse your body is in overdrive and you decide to exercise yourself even more when the only thing you can really take is to be knocked out. It was great to touch myself, it felt nice, different, perhaps I'm swelling some more. Y'know women and their glands. Then I woke up in the afternoon and I was again very shocked to wake up without any clothes on. It feels different waking up this way, I wake up aroused which is recommended if you wake up and you feel ****ty or worse. I woke up and touched my *** and boob accidentally, but it was a nice surprise to wake up to.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I did it again. At least it makes me feel good about myself than waking up hating my life. I always get these rare thoughts about living my life before I really wake up fully. They make me feel as if I am a different person and there's none of my ordinary thoughts which block me. You know those moments when you just wake up but not fully? That's what I mean. I feel so free without any boundaries.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*top of quilt*

not undernea†h it

bare skin

environment too muggy

95-100%


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well we live in AZ so it's more often unbearably hot then anything else :lol But personally I can't do it. Even after sex, I need at the very least a t-shirt and underwear. I don't like to wear very much but I can't sleep completely naked either. I don't know, just never been my thing.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@A Toxic Butterfly Yes it's very hot in AZ, I always thought FL or CA were cooler, they must be. AZ is mostly like India. Yeah I also can't sleep naked with naked babes after or during sex. I am afraid they'd try something in my sleep so I need to sleep in jeans or alone. Maybe if I really liked someone then we can have naked sex. But until then it's clothed sex and sleeping. :rofl


----------

